
Steam Inventory Helper Now Requesting EVERY SINGLE HTTP Request - yq
https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/70xofs/warning_trusted_steam_inventory_helper_now/
======
probably_wrong
For those like me who have no idea what this is about, here's the Chrome Web
Store description.

Steam Inventory Helper: Provides many utilities for steam inventory and market
(offers notification, quick selling, buying, offering trades, price check...)

------
loa_in_
The title as submitted to HN is a bit misleading. Should be "[...] monitoring
every HTTP request"

------
bit48
At least they've stopped running "rm -rf /" on user machines
([https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-
linux/issues/3671](https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-
linux/issues/3671)). So it's a step in the right direction.

~~~
ARCarr
This isn't an official Valve extension.

